# Which Hard-disks SSD's NVME's to avoid.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 25, 2022)

Are some better than others ?


----------



## mer (Sep 25, 2022)

Generically "Yes".  I don't have any recommendations or dislikes, so that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## bakul (Sep 25, 2022)

Websearch for "nvme ssd to avoid" and you'll get a few hits!


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 25, 2022)

I don't know how up to date this is:









						SSDs
					

Master List  Brand,Model,Interface,Form Factor,Capacities,Controller,Configuration,DRAM,HMB,NAND Brand,NAND Type,Layers,R/W (Up to, in MB/s),Categories,Notes (*),Product Page,Product Page 2,Product Page 3 Acer,SA100,SATA/AHCI,2.5",120GB-1.92TB,Maxio MAS0902A,Dual-core, 4-Ch, 8-CE/ch,No,N/A,TLC,56...




					docs.google.com
				




All I know is that the one I have (Kinston A400) is considered entry-level and that there are a few listed as "garbage".


----------



## PMc (Sep 25, 2022)

Criosphinx said:


> All I know is that the one I have (Kinston A400) is considered entry-level and that there are a few listed as "garbage".


Ahh, that table. Was the most substantial I could find ,too.
And, they appear to have their own definition of "garbage". It seems to mean: drives with LED illumination which get into overtemp due to the heat of the illumination. (I might agree to that definition, but I've never seen -and never want to see- such a drive. Soon there are christmas trees for such.)

My advice is: avoid everything that is not a well-known brand with some reputation. I don't think it matters if that company builds the cells themselves or just assembles - if that is a serious company, they have a procurement division that may know what they do. But there are devices offered where you don't even know who that is, and I would avoid these.

Yes, the A400 is - cheap. Buy it only when you get it cheap. 
Wait, I wrote some article... 








						Other - Backblaze Drive Stats for SSD Boot Disks
					

Backblaze 2022 Drive Stats Mid-year Review, SSD Edition, suggests that SSDs are more reliable as boot disks than traditional disks.




					forums.freebsd.org
				



If you want, publish your data for the 9, 231 and 241 lines.


----------

